# Jetzt reicht's: AVN klagt gegen PeTA



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2019)

Die Anzeige finde ich gut. Mir liegt auch ein Schreiben des Rechtsanwalts Manuel Tripp vor, der wegen dieser PETA-Aktion Anzeige gegen den PETA-Vorsitzenden Harald Ullmann gestellt hat.

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob PETA nun "offiziell" eine Tierrechtsorganisation oder eine Tierschutzorganisation ist (gibt es rechtlich diesen Unterschied überhaupt?) und ob das für die gesamte Diskussion einen Unterschied macht.

In der Satzung (https://www.peta.de/mediadb/Peta-Satzung_2018-07-25.pdf) steht dazu nämlich folgendes:
Zitat: _"2. Der Verein verwirklicht seinen Zweck auch durch die Beschaffung von Mitteln und die Weiterleitung derselben an andere in- und ausländische Körperschaften gemäß § 58 Nr. 1 AO zur Förderung des Tierschutzes;"
_
Gleichzeitig wird in der Satzung von der Förderung des Rechts der Tiere gesprochen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. August 2019)

Gerade sehe ich, dass der DAFV sich nun durchgerungen hat, die Petition gegen die PETA zu unterstützen. Es gab wohl eine Menge Zuschriften von Mitgliedern ... https://www.dafv.de/referate/suessw...schaffung-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta.html


----------



## GandRalf (14. August 2019)

Die übliche Taktik beim DAFV. Wenn irgendetwas wirklich mal läuft, hänge ich mich dran, und kann dann später passend glänzen.
Zu ur Petition, die da beworben wird:
Bei dieser Seite werden lediglich deine pers. Daten den Betreiber erfreuen. Eine korrekte Petition gibt man auf der entsprechenden Seite des Bundestages ein. https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/ Weiter ist für die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit weder der Bund noch das Land zuständig, sondern lediglich das zuständige Finanzamt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Die übliche Taktik beim DAFV. Wenn irgendetwas wirklich mal läuft, hänge ich mich dran, und kann dann später passend glänzen.
> Zu ur Petition, die da beworben wird:
> Bei dieser Seite werden lediglich deine pers. Daten den Betreiber erfreuen. Eine korrekte Petition gibt man auf der entsprechenden Seite des Bundestages ein. https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/ Weiter ist für die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit weder der Bund noch das Land zuständig, sondern lediglich das zuständige Finanzamt.



Das ist falsch dargestellt:
Eine korrekte Petition kann auch über andere Plattformen laufen, je nachdem an wen sich die Petition richtet. Die obig genannte "entsprechenden Seite des Bundestages [] https://epetitionen.bundestag.de" " richtet sich AUSSCHLIESSELICH (!) an den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages.
Da sich hier aber die Petition an des Finanzamt Stuttgart (!)  (neben den Bundestag) erstgenannt richtet, ist es somit die KORREKTE Petition.
Diese Art der Petition an eine Behörde ist sehr effektiv (ich erspare mir hier die verwaltungsrechtliche Ausführung).


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. August 2019)

Danke, Toni! Sieht's aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2019)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Die übliche Taktik beim DAFV. Wenn irgendetwas wirklich mal läuft, hänge ich mich dran, und kann dann später passend glänzen.
> Zu ur Petition, die da beworben wird:
> Bei dieser Seite werden lediglich deine pers. Daten den Betreiber erfreuen. Eine korrekte Petition gibt man auf der entsprechenden Seite des Bundestages ein. https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/ Weiter ist für die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit weder der Bund noch das Land zuständig, sondern lediglich das zuständige Finanzamt.



Danke an Toni. Der hat schon alles auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Nehmt doch mal bitte zur Kenntnis, dass die Feststellung der Gemeinnützigkeit Ländersache ist.

Beispiel: Ich kann in Bayern einen vom zuständigen Finanzamt als gemeinnützig anerkannten Verein gründen, aber nach dem Umzug des Vereinssitz nach Brandenburg dort vom zuständigen Finanzamt die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt bekommen, und umgekehrt. Ist alles schon passiert, z.B. bei Skatvereinen (war lange Vorstand in einem).

Fazit: Der Bund (also auch der Bundestag) hat bzgl. Anerkennung/Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nichts zu melden. Und selbst wenn PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit in BW aberkannt wird, hat man die Möglichkeit, den Sitz in ein dem Verein besser gewogenes Bundesland umziehen zu lassen. Da kündigt sich ja ggf. in einem Bundesland Rot/Rot/Grün an ...

Meines Wissens nach war PETA ja nicht immer in BW beheimatet.


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2019)

Beeindruckend finde ich, dass der AVN in Zusammenarbeit mit dem LV Bayern agiert.
So kann eben etwas funktionieren, was _im_ DAFV nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

Ja KAti, der LV Bayern hat sofort in 2facher Hinsicht reagiert:
1) Empfehlung zur Prssearbeit gegen PATrA
verbunden mit
2) Klageprüfung

Schön, dass der AVN kurz darauf mitzieht!

So kann es was werden ...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2019)

Die Anzeige finde ich gut.


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. August 2019)

Halli Hallo, 


es findet in einem anderen Teil des Forums ein Diskussion statt zu der Sie hiermit herzlich eingeladen sind. 

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/rechtmaessigkeit-peta-artikel-gegen-angler.346789/page-8

Ich bitte Sie ihre Einträge zu prüfen mit Hinsicht auf die Möglichkeit einer Rezension, 
die Beitragebene ist gewünscht sachlich und formell.

meetz & greetz by N_S Dakota


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2019)

What??? 


Ach übrigens - für gewöhnlich duzen wir uns hier!


----------

